# first deer



## frankp (Oct 25, 2016)

When I was teenager I hunted rabbits and birds. I quit hunting for 20+ years then started up a few seasons back. This past weekend I got my first ever deer. Now it's time for tanning, butchering (already done) and preserving the skull for my daughter.

Any good recommendations for home tanning? I've been looking on youtube and have some ideas but keep seeing information about freezing the skin before fleshing it. Anyone have advice on whether or not that's a good idea or makes it easier or what?


----------



## frankp (Oct 25, 2016)

so obviously this one of those "pics or it didn't happen" situations...

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats Frank!! 

No clue on the tanning, you might want to contemplate dipping the skull for a European mount...


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Ray D (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats on your first. What was the live weight?


----------



## frankp (Oct 25, 2016)

Dressed weight was just at 125 so live weight maybe 150-155. Decent size for this area but not huge.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 25, 2016)

Was it right off of Pennsylvania Ave.?

The brain of the animal works well for tanning, but you need to flesh out the hide well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 25, 2016)

Check Tandy Leather they might sell what you need to tan your hide.


----------



## frankp (Oct 25, 2016)

I have everything I need to do the actual tanning, either the brain or a brain alternative and standard smoking for waterproofing the buckskin once I slip the fur. 

I'm just not sure how folks make the fleshing so easy. My skin is not fleshing out nearly as easily as the folks seem to be doing on youtube videos and a couple of them mention taking the skin out of the freezer so I was wondering if anyone here had experience doing it and could tell me about the process from that perspective.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 25, 2016)

Sometimes the meat freezes quicker than the hide, so the meat hardens, and it is easier to define the edges. The quality of the scraper helps. Good luck and good night....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats on the personal trophy! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 25, 2016)

Fleshing looks easy from someone that has the experience but for a novice it's tough. It's more about pushing the flesh off than cutting it off. Apply salt to the entire flesh side and rub it in, then fold it in half flesh to flesh. Then finish by rolling it up and putting it on an incline to drain overnite or two nites. Then shake, knock off all the wet salt and then do the fleshing. The salt pulls all the moisture out and makes fleshing easier

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 26, 2016)

Congrats on the buck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

